# Pedigreed Malinois Duval (KNPV Grips?)



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

If things go right we will be getting a pup off him in about 7 months.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-gS3Qwy0lo

Duvel is the spelling!


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks nice, Tim!

The leg bite surprised me, plus I also noticed the plastic blocking the bottom of the leg. Was this dog's foundation in another discipline, or are some KNPV dogs biting low on attack?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chad Byerly said:


> Looks nice, Tim!
> 
> The leg bite surprised me, plus I also noticed the plastic blocking the bottom of the leg. Was this dog's foundation in another discipline, or are some KNPV dogs biting low on attack?


Yes wherever you want them to bite, leg or arm. Foundation was a pet :roll:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

His full name is Balou-Duvel met Leeuwenmoed. A FCI pedigree Mal. He is on www.bloedlijnen.nl brn 9709.

We got him from a family where he was held as a pet. He was to much dog/dominant for that.


----------

